# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس المنهجية في طلب العلم >  ماهو أفضل متن جامع مانع في كل فن من العلوم الشرعية؟

## عبدالعزيز عبدالرحمن

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته :
وبعد سؤالي ما هو أفضل متن جامع مانع في كل فن من العلوم الشرعية؟ابتداءً بالفقه والعقيدة مروراً بعلوم العربية وأصول الفقه ومصطلح الحديث وانتهاءً بغيره من الفنون اللازمة لطالب العلم الشرعي .

----------


## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

*عندك الآلفيات :*
أولاً : علم مصطلح الحديث : الفية العراق ، وشرحها للسخاوي ، وألفية السيوطي ، وشرحها لمحيي الدين عبد الحميد.
ثانياً : في علم اللغة العربية : ألفية ابن مالك ، وشروحها .
ثالثاً : في علم العقيدة : متن سلم الوصول إلى علم الأصول للحكمي ، وشرحه معارج القبول ، وأن قصدت شرح ، فكتاب:" شرح أصول اعتقاد أهل السنة والجماعة" .
رابعاً : في علم السيرة النبوية : ألفية السيرة  للعراقي .
خامساً : في أصول الفقه : ألفية شمس الدين البرماوي وشرحها .
سابعاً : في علم التفسير : مقدمة شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية ، وشرحها لمساعد الطيار . 
لكن لديَّ تحفظ على مصطلحك"جامع مانع" (ابتسامه)!!.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

أخي عبد العزيز_ بارك الله فيك، وفي أخينا أبي عاصم _ راجع موضوعنا الذي كتبناه في هذا المجلس (آداب طالب العلم) مبحث: المنهجية في طلب العلم، والتدرج فيه.

----------


## حامد الأنصاري

في علم التفسير : منظومة نشر العبير ، وأصلها قواعد التفسير لخالد السبت
في علم البلاغة : الجوهر المكنون
في الفقه : ألفية بحسب مذهبك الفقهي
في فقه اللغة : مقاييس اللغة ففيه تقعيد وتفريع
في القواعد الفقهية : نظم الفرائد البهية 
في أصول الفقه : الكوكب الساطع

----------

